

Show HN: Intelligent news summaries - aronvox
http://www.klipperapp.com

======
xytop
Not bad, but you should hire a good ui designer.. this all is a pain. Also,
when I look at item summary
([http://klipperapp.com/#item=2b6701a481a877ee59abc40cfb9f9f61](http://klipperapp.com/#item=2b6701a481a877ee59abc40cfb9f9f61))
- there are no breaks and paragraphs.. Very hard to read.

Other thing is speed. I guess that you're fetching feeds for every user
request. You should think about caching and return precached results only or
server will die with big amount of visitors.

~~~
brador
What's the best way to hire a UI guy/gal to jazz up a site? Where to find
them?

~~~
cschmidt
You can look on [https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/) . They have a
'search by skills' feature here
[https://dribbble.com/skills](https://dribbble.com/skills)

------
xux
Kinda looks like this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6790511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6790511)

~~~
powertry
Sure, there have been a few apps and new algos in this space over the recent
times. Though, we firmly feel that we have something that performs better and
potentially open to more improvements due to the underlying algo!

